# Turbo tonight...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

So after I go home from work tonight the car will be on the stands... I've already put the manifold, turbo and oil lines together and I have the oil pan tapped and ecu just got here this week! Very exciting day!


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

uh oh sounds like after all thats done and when you take it for a ride you'll go in to sensory overload or youull just busta nut from being so happy
shoot I would


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Kick ass James... keep us posted!  Boost is upon you.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

oooh, this is what its all about!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm like 90% done! I have the turbo and everything installed on it and I just have the piping and to connect the lines! I couldn't do the top mount intercooler because when I put in the turbo yesterday I realized that the turbo sits really low with the HS manifold! So it was like calling to me to front mount the BB IC.... so I'm doing that tomorrow... I should be completely done monday! I need to get a 1-1/8" pipe welded on some portion of my intake (i have the PR CAI pipe connected to my turbo!).

The problem is that I have 87 octane gas in my tank still... I'm using the NOS brand octane booster and it says it can raise the rating 7 points when combined with 16 gallons of gas... problem is that I have ONE gallon and some change in the tank!!! So what that boosts my gas rating to like 150 octane or something? Anyone have experience mixing gas?

Other problem, removing the coolant hose cause some leakage of coolant onto my alternator (battery was disconnected) so I used the hose and gently rinsed off the alternator and I'm allowing it to dry... anyone know if there's a problem with that?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Kick Arse My Friend, Kick Arse


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Awesome I don't think the alternator would be damaged by the light rinsing however not 100% on that the other one no idea bout mixing fuel


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

Just top off the gas tank with 91 and it will be fine. The water shouldn't hurt the alternator either.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks mike... so you don't think it's a problem to drive around the corner after it's done on 87 and fill up? I'm not going to stomp on it till I finish the gauges and everything...

Ok. another update... About the same as yesterday except I've come to the conclusion that I don't want to spend the money on piping right now to front mount the IC... so I'm going without IC FOR THE TIME BEING (no lectures)... But since today was easter and nothing was open so I couldn't get the piping done... 

Overall it's been pretty straight forward... I couldn't take a lot of pictures because my hands were filthy but I can do step by step write up with some lessons learned after this...


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

thanks mike... so you don't think it's a problem to drive around the corner after it's done on 87 and fill up? I'm not going to stomp on it till I finish the gauges and everything...



It will be fine.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

thanks.

anyone know the size of that pipe for the idle control? It's the same size as the crankcase ventilation on the right side of the valve cover right?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

James said:


> *
> 
> I couldn't take a lot of pictures because my hands were filthy *


haha now think about those pictures in NPM... kinda gives you a better idea of the process... sometimes we have to stop completly...wash hands...take pictures....work,,,wash hands...etc...lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh yeah... I know how filthy you get now... two areas got snagged on was the oil pan... and the oil feed assembly, that was a PITA to get the thing just right for all the oil sender switch and the oil pressure gauge unit AND still be able to screw the filter in there! did you have to remove that brace off the right side (as looking from down below) of the manifold to get the oil feed in there? I don't see how you can get it in without removing it! It's like 2 inches away from where the feed goes!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

it's a tight fit... do you mean on top... if you need more room to work from the top...remove the fans...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh no I mean from behind the block... where the oil feeds from the block.

the fans didn't have enough clearance to be put back in so I had to 'massage' portions of the plastic


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I had that same problem... HS just gave me a new oil line.. steelbraided without that loop part on top that came in the kit originally.. You can feed it over the top of the turbo on down..keeping it way from the fan easier... I had even less room with the KOYO radiator..


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so far so good James...cant wait to hear the results.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

James said:


> *thanks.
> 
> anyone know the size of that pipe for the idle control? It's the same size as the crankcase ventilation on the right side of the valve cover right? *


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Everything's done except the exhaust... on filling the coolant how do I get the air out of the the system without starting up the engine? I read someone say to 'burp' the system when I flush the system i just drain the radiator and fill it back up... 

I connected the wastegate and the BOV together into the vacuum line for the charcoal canister... man this thing is jammed packed into the engine... NO ROOM whatsoever!!!


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

flushing radiator isn't really flushing cooling system... therefore you shouldn't have a lot of air pockets and your overflow tank should take care of whatever coolant system is missing.. just check it's level

it's been great reading your ga16det diary..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, when you flush the radiator, you are also draining some coolant from the block. 

I think you'll be fine. Just top it off and put the cap on. When you finally get to strting the engine. Open up the radiator cap, top it off again (if any bubbles have formed), start the engine, and keep toping the radiator off until the bubbles stop.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

alright, thanks!

man... I need to go get some bolts for the downpipe-cat-resonator... I thought I had them... 

Don't count on any pictures yet! I have everything like ghetto rigged so I can make it to the muffler shop I go to!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey i got a question, i was gonna run 2.75" exhaust on my setup so is it a good idea to do that before the turbo install? i have the stock cat/header but i dont know if the stock header will bolt right up to a 2.75" exhaust piping size


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well it's not going to bolt up to the header. if you want to run a large exhaust wait till after or during your turbo install but anything over 2.5" will be hard to fit in... it's a tight squeeze in the engine compartment!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i see, so your saying the stock midpipe cant be connected to the downpipe temporarily till i go to the muffler shop soon afterwards?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah if you want like 2.5"+ then it won't fit... I think 2.25 might fit but what's the point in that...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yup. nothing smaller than 2.5" so i think ill just stick with that size, some have been on here talking about 2.75"-3" so i guess im just gonna go with 2.5"...what are you upgrading your piping to?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

nothing... I don't think I want to spend the bucks on upgrading.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

James,

You are a bastard! You never called! LOL.

Congrats on your setup...I could have been your photographer. LOL. I look forward to seeing your completed setup...call me sometime! 

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dude this thread has only been here like all week! I told you I was going to install last time I talked to you!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah...but when do I ever get online, huh james?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah thats true... you should get online more often... the world is spinning without you.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

IT'S RUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

IT"S SOOOOOOO FAST!!!!


I took a short spin around just to see what it's like and right off idle the boost can be felt!!!! SHEESH!!! Like at 1700 the car just launches!!!

It's running a bit rough and I gapped the plugs down to .040 and it helped a bit but I don't know what is going on... the idle goes up and down and sometimes wants to stall out. There's no vacuum leaks that I can tell... 

Anyone know how to get this thing to run smoother?!?!?! ie Mike Young??!?!??!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

now go out and kill . Try checking all the hoses, O2 sensor, MAF, and TB sensor. Did you do a JWT turbo program?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes I did the turbo program... Chef told me to reset the ecu... probably it right there...


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

sweet jesus of mary!! it's alive!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DYNO IT!!!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Congrats again! The beast lives!!!

Now, don't go blowing the turbo cause it's untuned. Do it right, then reap the benefits of the rare GA-T.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks! 

I'm still trying to trouble shoot this idle problem and after I reseted it the boost seems to be a little sluggish... (resetting it also let me know I forgot to plug the EGT sensor in! Oops!)

In the moments that the car runs right so far it's to fast for it's own good... I'm fearful of little old ladies crossing my path...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i assume your running at 7 psi?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I don't know yet... I haven't put the boost gauge on. Currently the psi seems to be jumping up and down with this idle problem and it feels sluggish when moving...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Put that boost gauge in soon, and tune it. You don't want to be driving around with it spiking.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

ya will do this weekend... boost spike doesn't seem to be a problem right now! I'd rather it boost spike right now! I'm getting very low psi's... I tried something but it's too early in the morning to turn on the car yet (loud!)... but if that's it I'm going to head off to the muffler shop tomorrow to have everything put in it's place!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm a little baffled here... I did the vacuum leak test and it showed no leak, however the needle was wandering between 23-26 mmHG... I gapped the plugs down to .030. When I opened up the plugs again I made sure to smell each cylinder to see if it was flooded and number 3 had a bit of gas in it... but #4 was flooded for sure. I also stuck my ear to the manifold afterwards and I heard sizzling like gas burning off in the manifold. So I checked the wires and made sure they weren't close to anything on the block, restarted it and it sounded smoother when I could get on the throttle in time to keep it alive, otherwise it'd die as soon as I let go of the throttle... I checked for ECU codes as well... 55, nothing going on. Any ideas? 

I can't start it up now cuz it will go to 800rpm and just die now...

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Found a LEAK!!! I thought the vacuum gauge could find thest things??? Well anyways, today I was thinking how the 370cc injectors must be bigger so I need more air at idle to smooth it out, so I upped the idle a bit and it idled a lot beter at around 850 rpm or so (which is normal). I figured that's probably the reason the two cylinders were flooded, too much gas, not enough air, plugs gapped too much and probably the ignition components were a bit old anyways... and voila! bad idle and flooded cylinders...

so anyways, I decided to let the engine cool down again so I can get an idea of what the cold start behaved like compared to normal. but when I went down again to test drive it was stalling AGAIN! so I hurried up and popped the hood and I take off my little breather filter on the valve cover... plug it with my fingers to see if it's the filter breather... nothing... still stalling... BUT then I hear the air still, and I think that's funny, shouldn't be anymore noise after the filter is plugged... the leak was between the Throttle body and the intake manifold!! The gasket was obviously never designed for turbo apps, the top edge is very close to the edge of the TB and the pressure blows air right by! so even though it says not to in the FSM I'm using silicone gasket in conjunction with the factory gasket to seal off the little hole that lets all the boost out! Hopefully by tomorrow I'll be driving it around again!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

At least you found the leak, sometimes you check and check and never find it... then once you walk away and come back you spot the bugger. Glad you aren't spiking, I was a bit worried. But lack of psi is no fun.  I know you must be dying of anticipation to see it run well, but just keep pluggin' away at her. It's too easy to rush and screw something up.

Now that the leak is fixed (I assume), how's the idle? Did you double-check the timing?


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i guess these are normal occurances, i am just wondering what little problems i am going to run into soon.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm going to let the silicone cure overnight so it doesnt' get sucked into the intake manifold... I'll check in the morn.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Ok, damn found another... wouldn't call it a leak... a 'loop' of air... it has to do with the charcoal caniseter and one of the attenuated vacuum lines that isn't boost friendly... meaning a small check valve will fix it. After I found the leak and unplugged that line temporarily, the idle was smooth as a baby's bottom... unfortunately the boost for some reason still feels laggy... don't know why...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

The car is perfect now but i think the spring on the wastegate is letting the gate open to early... I know no exhaust 'needs' backpressure per say but if you have a huge ole open pipe doesn't the waste gate open a lot more readily? Well I'm thinking the spring is soft anyways... I'll see if a MBC helps...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Sweet! Glad the idles fixed. Can't help you on your wastegate spring question... hope someone else can shed some light.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh like....mike young? surprised he hasnt replied yet


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Hey James you said that you where using a Breather filter? Are you only using one? Because if you are that could be causing your bad idle. On the back of the valve cover there is a pipe that connects to the intake manifold. So you could be losing pressure throught there. Plug the hole in the intake manifold and put a second breather filter there. Also how do you have your PVC hooked up? Anyway I'm enjoy reading the updates on your turbo project! Good Luck!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

No I got it idling perfect now even with the breather filter on the valve cover... it sounds really good just lack of boost for some reason... got quieter too!


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

if you haven't plugged the intake manifold it could cause your lack of boost


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

did u try running with the wg actuator disconnected? did the turbo respond differently?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

FWIW, the turbo on my old car never really "spiked" or had lag issues with an open downpipe.

whats the AR of ur turbine housing?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *did u try running with the wg actuator disconnected? did the turbo respond differently? *


I haven't yet because I don't have my boost gauge installed yet... I'm going to bring the car to the muffler shop to have the pipes welded tomorrow so I'm not so loud... I put the check valve into the line I mentioned earlier... no luck, still laggy in the boost department... 

My turbine is a .64 AR I believe... COmpressor is a .86.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what is turbo spike and having an open downpipe? im curious


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

WOW buddie, i only read the first couple of posts concerning the topic, but it sounds like you are a very lucky person. i definatelly envy you for your efforts and gains. The best of luck to at the strip dude. Sometimes, complete strangers make me more proud than my family Dude you are officially in my book of coolness


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *what is turbo spike and having an open downpipe? im curious *


 An open downpipe is where there is no exhaust system after the downpipe. The exhaust runs out of the turbo, through the downpipe and is released under the car without a cat or a muffler.

as for boost spike, I'm not completely sure but, as an educated guess...the boost the turbo pumps is very low at idle. When you take off, the boost will continue to build at a steady rate as the stress on the engine increases. Boost spike is where the boost increases unevenly and choppy. it will usualy be caused by a leak in the intake plumbing.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *An open downpipe is where there is no exhaust system after the downpipe. The exhaust runs out of the turbo, through the downpipe and is released under the car without a cat or a muffler.
> 
> as for boost spike, I'm not completely sure but, as an educated guess...the boost the turbo pumps is very low at idle. When you take off, the boost will continue to build at a steady rate as the stress on the engine increases. Boost spike is where the boost increases unevenly and choppy. it will usualy be caused by a leak in the intake plumbing. *


you know i was gonna ask if thats what an open downpipe was but i thought it was gonna be some complex answer. thanks bro


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *WOW buddie, i only read the first couple of posts concerning the topic, but it sounds like you are a very lucky person. i definatelly envy you for your efforts and gains. The best of luck to at the strip dude. Sometimes, complete strangers make me more proud than my family Dude you are officially in my book of coolness *


hehe... thanks!  drove the car to work this morning and I hear boost leaking out on partial throttle runs... gotta be a leak somewhere... then I smell something burning, think I'm running rich cuz the leak!! Bleh... well on my way to the exhaust place to get the exhaust finished and hopefully a lot more quiet...

btw, open DP is when you have nothing on the other end of it except maybe a cat! some have run open turbo where the downpipe isn't even connected at all yet! I don't envy their neighbors... and boost spike is when the boost mementarily goes beyond what the wastegate was set for... like if my 7psi wastegate allows for 13psi to for a fraction of a second... bad things happen...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

That was me on the way home from the muffler shop! This thing ROCKS!!!

BTW, that means I'm boosting now!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Give it up for BOOST!

:banana: unf unf unf


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

HELLLLLL YEAH!!! WHOOOO HOOOO!!! It was great realizing that a Jaguar is having a hard time keep up with you...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

BTW Auto turbos RULE!!!! It's so freakin fun!!!!! It's like the car doesn't stop boosting! It goes to 4k and shifts and you hear the boost just keep coming!!!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so was that the problem?? exhaust fixed the boost leak?
nice work james....it must be fun.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Problem was my ghetto setup... I had a hose running in place of a pipe form the compressor to the TB... good enough to get me to the shop and put a metal pipe in there! 

The exhaust helped quiet everything down to a low whisper! 

Am I having fun!? HELL YES! I think I'm gonna go burn some gas right now just for fun!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool.....glad u found the problem


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

I bet that feeling costs waaay more then whatever you paid for your kit and troubles... Go James... How much do you think you're boosting right now?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *cool.....glad u found the problem  *


Thanks for your help Javier!!!

Let it be known!!! Javier knows everything!!!! 



Yeah that first feeling of boost and the sound of rushing air... priceless!

I think it's around 4-6 psi right now... Doesn't feel too terribly strong... it's great for an auto cuz I can spend most of my normal driving below 3k and when I need it, there's just enough boost ready for a dose of whup ass if someone comes lookin!


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

congrats.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

um...yeh james....where are those pics at??? lol


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'll get them soon I promise!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

congrats man

YOURE BOOSTING!!!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Sweet bro, congratufuckinglations =D

How much did the setup run you, from ga16de auto to ga16det turbo auto?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

about 3200 total.


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Congrads man.. I want a turbo, i was thinkin, if i start saving, then in about 5 months i wil have enough money, and if by then i decide i dotn want it, then i have 4000 dollars to blow.. i have a GA16de auto also..


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

are you running the stock automatic tranny with that setup? is the ga16de's tranny stong enough to hold 7psi of boost? And is that including the ECU program?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

BTW, what kind of turbo?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

T28 Turbo from a GtiR... .64AR exhaust .86 compressor

Stock auto, holding boost and loving it!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i was wondering, what does the turbo like better? the automatic or the manual transmission?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

dunno, but probably the manual... the auto when built can have a decent load of fun... it's not about what the turbo likes better all the turbo has to do with is the engine... the transmission will feel the same no matter what, just with more uumphf!


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

the reason i asked is because i keep hearing that automatics like to hold boost through the gears so maybe it had a different effect then manual....just wondering though.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it does... but overall it feels the same...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so what kind of encounters have you had recently? anyone want to rev on you??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well no one can really tell I have a turbo in until I'm either right beside them or passing them at full throttle... the whine of the turbo is pretty loud, almost as loud as the exhaust at WOT... I don't really race on the street except for a chance encounter or to the speed limit... however, it is always fun to watch someones face as you're passing them in this car!!!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

My apologizes if I missed it mentioned above (long week at work)...

James, have you encountered any traction issues yet with the auto?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

um, not really the auto absorbs the power pretty well and gets you moving pretty fast... I mean below 2800 you're pretty much driving a NA engine (well maybe like 1psi of boost) but that's the great part of it for me, I can go through and entire day and hit boost a handful of times and the gas mileage is even better than when the car was NA!! (because my old O2 sensor on the fritz!)

gas mileage feels like 28-31 mpg now but can't tell for sure.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Very cool... do you plan on going with a Level 10 setup in the future? I am wishy-washy on the rigidity of that tranny (my auto took a dump at 115K miles and I'm not hard on it). You're certainly venturing into the unknown.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

if you ever get someone to rev on you lift up your right hand show it to the person next to and keep it up while you hit the pedal so they can see the auto whoop is ass


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

heheh... yeah I've played around with a few ppl but after 40mph this thing just wants to go to like 80 next... second gear is fun because first just spools the turbo, 2nd is where you're most likely to pass most ppl at anyways, by third (if you manually shift) you're well beyond speed limits, which I have done just once to prove a point... 

I'm doing a shift kit but I can't decide on Level 10 or this other company that I have asked... the other company is cheaper but they need my doner valve body to play with for a month or two... I don't know if they know what they're doing!


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

James said:


> *the other company is cheaper but they need my doner valve body to play with for a month or two... I don't know if they know what they're doing! *


Perhaps get one from a yard??? I've only heard good things about L10.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah me too... I don't want to give the name of the other company but someone from the boards has also used them in a previous project as well and they were happy with the results. They just work with other models of Nissans so I'm not sure how well they'd do with the RLF403A.... I have a spare valve body that I bought off a forum member... it's boxed up and ready to be shipped to one or the other place! Which one!?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

which is cheaper? since its a spare valvebody, you have nothing really to lose other than what you paid for it. Level10 is a bit steep, youre looking at the cost of the whole turbo setup thrown into your tranny through them, if the other place is cheaper id go through them. I wouldnt expect your auto tranny to hold out terribly long under boost, since it can barely handle a 50 shot of n2o.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well on the way home tonight I thought the tranny died on me (hehe, I was running hard against a 6 cylinder accord...) started burbling and felt like it was missing on me... "son of a motherless goat" I thought... turned out, so far, to be the hose popped off the compressor and I'll put it on in the morning with some JB weld and that bastard better stay on this time!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

now that i think of it, it might just be cheaper to swap a 5 speed manual in instead of doing a level10 rebuild, if you did a home made turbo setup you should be able to fabricate the brackets needed for a manual tranny on an automatic car. I checked out Level10 and for their PTS (which is what youd need) youre looking at 3200 bucks and some change. If youre willing to drop that much cash on your tranny alone you should get their shiftronic shifter which allows you to manually shift an auto like a stick, and utilize engine braking with no damage to the automatic tranny.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *now that i think of it, it might just be cheaper to swap a 5 speed manual in instead of doing a level10 rebuild, if you did a home made turbo setup you should be able to fabricate the brackets needed for a manual tranny on an automatic car. I checked out Level10 and for their PTS (which is what youd need) youre looking at 3200 bucks and some change. If youre willing to drop that much cash on your tranny alone you should get their shiftronic shifter which allows you to manually shift an auto like a stick, and utilize engine braking with no damage to the automatic tranny. *


i would say you have to LOVE automatic trannys to do the Level 10. If people like auto better then hey its all good but you have a good point NissanTuner.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> I thought... turned out, so far, to be the hose popped off the compressor and I'll put it on in the morning with some JB weld and that bastard better stay on this time!


use T bolt clamps (more force than a standard hose clamp)...available from NAPA parts stores or www.mcmastercar.com, its easier to remove them down the road. or u could spray some hairspray on the inside of the coupling, then put it on. when the hairspray dries it acts like an adhesive of sorts. if u have the IC/charge piping fab'd correctly, then it shouldnt "pop off" under boost.....u could also try a bead rolled pipe.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

hey that's some damn good advice Javier... I'll try that today... I put it on but didn't have time to use the JB Weld and let it dry... it was good enough for normal driving I guess, if I hit 5k and let the throttle go you can hear this high pitched shooooh and pop! hehehe... was spewing out soot the whole way to work!


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Man, thats awesome. I just read over this whole thread and it sounds like your setup kicks ass. Good Job representing the Autos! I hope everything works well, and that you get your intercooler on man, thats the best part of a turbo setup.


----------

